# How to protect textured plastic between door sill and pedal well



## Volt-amort (Sep 3, 2018)

I would like to protect the interior plastic door sill trim ( not the car paint or aluminum emblem area, but the textured plastic material between the door sill and carpeted pedal area). It is not glossy, so not sure what would stay put and not leave any film when removed after a long time

I’m very careful, but my ( or other’s) shoe must scuff it, as I already have a few scratch lines I’d like to prevent.

Cheers all!

Ps: I just realized I posted in the wrong thread category, but haven’t yet figured out how to move it. Oops. Sorry!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Volt-amort said:


> I would like to protect the interior plastic door sill trim ( not the car paint or aluminum emblem area, but the textured plastic material between the door sill and carpeted pedal area). It is not glossy, so not sure what would stay put and not leave any film when removed after a long time
> 
> I'm very careful, but my ( or other's) shoe must scuff it, as I already have a few scratch lines I'd like to prevent.
> 
> Cheers all!


Your best bet might be to have some clear wrap done there. I'm sure any good wrap shop could do that and it wouldn't cost much. Maybe even a satin clear so it's not glossy. You'd still have to wipe it down on occasion but it would protect the plastic bits underneath.


----------

